

Sabbatical - what it's like not to work - lemming
http://www.neugierig.org/software/blog/2012/01/sabbatical.html

======
plant42
Thanks, I enjoyed reading that article. I often wonder myself what I would or
would not accomplish during a sabbatical.

The part about learning a new language struck a chord with me as I'm currently
learning Italian and am finding it all too easy to declare there is no time.

I now know I have to get my arse into shape and become fluent in Italian,
thanks for sharing.

------
sepivaa
6 weeks "sabbatical" is known as "paid yearly vacation" in civilized
countries. You are not supposed to "accomplish" anything.

